# geom disk list and zpool export hanging



## skunk (Jun 2, 2022)

What can, should be done when `geom disk list` and/or `zpool export` hang?
System is "FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p7".


----------



## getopt (Jun 2, 2022)

What does "and/or" mean? 
Are other commands responsive?
Does `gpart show` any geom providers?
What exactly was your last zpool command?


----------



## skunk (Jun 2, 2022)

Basically, the problem is that `geom disk list` loves to hang, particularly with SD cards.
Symptom is that quite often with SD cards `gpart show` does not show the SD card.
`geom disk list` sometimes then shows the SD card correctly, making the SD card appear and ready for use, other times it just hangs.
When geom is hanging, `gpart show` also just hangs (and vice versa).

I had to remove a zfs pool that was imported for backup.
So I did that, not recognizing that when geom is hanging, access to disk hardware data seems to be blocked.
So `zfs export somepool` also got stuck.
Considering that likely zpool didn't write anything to the disks, I did `poweroff`.
I had to do a hard shutdown (long power button press) as the computer did not turn off itself at the end of shutdown.

After restarting, the ZFS pool showed okay, I exported it and removed disks.

Now I will have to try again reading my cameras' SD card. Let's hope this time it works (like it does most times), as otherwise I need to reboot again...


----------

